# Anyone know where to find bulk carrots or beets?



## nick51786 (Jan 14, 2011)

I'm in the Lansing area and was wondering if there is anywhere near me that sells bulk carrots or sugar beets? Planning on splitting a load up with a couple people. Would appreciate the help thanks!


----------



## TRAVISW74 (Aug 23, 2012)

I-75 exit 168. Its 1\4 mile off interstate.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mrsocko33 (Sep 28, 2007)

Kroger!!!


----------



## Spardon (Oct 13, 2005)

TRAVISW74 said:


> I-75 exit 168. Its 1\4 mile off interstate.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



1/4 mile which way? Do you have a number for them by chance?


----------



## TRAVISW74 (Aug 23, 2012)

I don't which way. I just saw a huge sign when I was on the highway a couple times now by pinconning. Its a huge sign that says bulk carrots and sugar beets.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Bluegrass Landscaping in Mason sells bulk beats, they are just south of Meijers on Hull road.


----------



## nick51786 (Jan 14, 2011)

Thanks graybeard


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

I'm hearing beets are kinda of hard to get these days. A guy bought a bunch up this way and was advertising on Craigslist at $30 per bucket (approx 500lbs). Alot cheaper than buying bags at the corner gas station.


----------



## Enigma (Jan 30, 2006)

I wonder if will be able to by apples this year in bulk?


----------



## Macker13 (Oct 1, 2007)

Enigma said:


> I wonder if will be able to by apples this year in bulk?


You would think not based on the late freeze this spring devastated so much of the crop. Maybe there are orchards that just grow low end fruit used for bait?


----------



## fishindude644 (Jan 3, 2001)

Macker13 said:


> You would think not based on the late freeze this spring devastated so much of the crop. Maybe there are orchards that just grow low end fruit used for bait?


 The early warm up and late frost screwed up probablly 75% of all the apples in michigan.


----------



## nick51786 (Jan 14, 2011)

I got apples for $5 and the 5 gallons of apple scraps after they press it into cider yesterday for $5. Could of got a truck load for $20 but don't really have a use for that much


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

This just showed up on Craigslist Friday. Not sure what "non-roundup" means though.



Non roundup sugar beets for sale $/100 ton now. Price goes down more you buy and later in the season it gets. $5/ loaded mile trucking up to 50 ton loads. First 20 miles no charge. Call mike at (989) 233.6294


----------



## ohio bound (May 15, 2011)

lakeveiw, a mile west of the light on 46, then south a mile, bulk beets and carrots for $25 for a tractor bucket


----------

